# Poisonprops Sound FX Update!



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

So I bought a coupla CDs from Adam at Poisonprops last week. And his service was so fast, and the CDs were so good, I just had to email him and give compliments. He emails back, thanking me for the kind words, and states also:

_*I'm really Glad you like them.
A lot of hard work went into each one.

FYI...I am am also releasing on my website a 5 CD SET of up to 99 tracks
on each. Each CD will have ATTACK SOUNDS like MONSTER & ZOMBIES,
CRITTERS, BUGS & CREATURES, HUMAN SOUNDS, ANGRY ANIMALS & REPTILES &
MACHINES OF DEATH.

This stuff is going to ROCK!*_

Anyone out there who's heard Adam's ambient haunt FX soundtracks knows how great this guy's stuff is. And now this! Not just background noise but incident sounds now as well. A CD with 99 tracks of people being attacked by _MACHINES OF DEATH_?! Oh HELL yeah! good stuff coming our way folks!  Keep yer eyes and ears peeled!


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*New!!! Cd Sound Effects For Your Props!*

I just wanted to let everybody know i have NEW CD SOUND EFFECTS up on the website. They are
VOL 1 MONSTERS & ZOMBIES

99 Break Out In Your Face Scare Sounds. The CD Contains Huge Monster Roars, Growls, Snarls, Hisses, Grim Reaper Breaths, Trolls, Demons, Witches, Dragon Breaths, Vampire Attacks And Of Course Zombies.

VOL 2 CREATURES & CRITTERS

81 Creepy Crawly Tracks. This CD Is Filled With Bats, Rats, Cockroaches, Slimy Maggots, Snake Attacks, Giant Spiders Attack, Flies, Bees, Spooky Forest Birds & Creatures Close Up And Distant, And Death Birds.

VOL 3 ANIMALS & REPTILES

71 Disturbing Angry Animals & Reptiles Including: Badger Attack, Bears, Cats, Dogs, Crows, Owls, Spooky Forest Birds, Dinosaur Lizard, Dragon Breathing, Alligator, Headless Horseman Whinnies, Lions, Pigs, Rooster, Snakes Attack, Vulture, Werewolf And Much

VOL 4 HUMAN SOUNDS

99 Horrifying Tracks Of Screams, Clown Laughs, Heartbeats, Evil Children Singing, Insane Laughs, Witch Laughs, Man Trapped In Coffin, Whispers and Pirates.

VOL 5 MACHINES OF DEATH

92 Dangerous Tracks Of Air Raid Sirens, Bone Saws, Car Crash, Chain Saws, Dentist Drill, Doors Creak & Slam, Electrical Sparks & Arcs, Electric Chair, Cable Break & Swish Through Air, Hangman Gallows, Guillotine, Giant Meat Grinder, Giant Machines Pound, Lasers & Saws.

And i have a couple of NEW AMBIENT SOUND TRACKS.
EVIL CLOWN MUSIC
HAUNTED PIRATE SHIP.

http://poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html

www.poisonprops.com


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I have Poison's Animals and Reptiles so I know he does awesome work but I need a specific sound and I can't tell from his samples which has the most promise. 

I built a Portal to the Underworld (bottomless pit with a head and hand reaching up from the bottom like it is going to grab you). This is beside my cemetery. I want to have a sound activate the strobe that lights up the face/hand briefly and then goes out, it would loop. The sound should be something the guy would say, grunt, scream or something along those lines. I am not opposed to having a few different sounds on the loop just for variety. I have the strobe and thunder/lightning machine (I knew buying 3 would come in handy even though I had no idea why). It looks like Monsters & Zombies or Human Sounds may have the most options with The Big Scream as a possibility. I have listened to the samples but didn't hear what I was looking for. But then again, it only has a sampling, not everything.

I am not looking for someone to send me a copy of his work, I am certainly willing to buy from him again, he does great work and I would never rip him off. I was just hoping someone already had these CD's and could make a recommendation. I have gone through all my Halloween sounds/CDs/even the stuff on my iPod and I've got nothing.

Adam, if you see this, it seems like I remember you having the option to buy individual sounds through iTunes but I don't see that option on your site. That would be terrific as well if it is an option due to the fact that we are almost out of time.

Thanks so much!


----------

